# Chief and Teddy



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Just thot I'd show some "grown up" pics of my boys
Rockabilly Ranch Chief Registered AGS, NDGA and NMGA
2 years and 3 months old, to date has sired 5 doelings and 7 bucklings









Teddy 1 year and 4 months old.....Chief is his sire, to date has sired 2 bucklings









Now.....lets hope both these boys will give me doelings in the spring!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

growing up into handsome bucks

Did you shave Chief at some point? it almost looks like his hair is growing back from a shave


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Beutimus - I mean Handsome boys!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

He he....I didn't shave him at all this year....when he shedded out his winter coat he lost it all! He had some very sparse areas but now it is growing in very nice.

Sorry, since I don't show I have no clue as to get "set up" pics but Teddy did pretty good on his own :wink:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

What pretty boys! Yes, I said pretty....they are :greengrin: ! A manly pretty!


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

Very nice animals!!!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Your "tough" bucks are very "handsome".


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

they are very handsome boys ...  ...wow ... :shocked: ...how they have grown :greengrin: :thumbup:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Sharp fellas, Liz. Sure is fun to watch them grow.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks bunches :hug: 

I do love my boys.....Teddy is as sweet natured and loveable as his daddy....even when he hollers Liiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiz!
Seems he thinks that if he screams my name he'll get fed quicker!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks bunches :hug:
> I do love my boys.....Teddy is as sweet natured and loveable as his daddy....even when he hollers Liiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiz!
> Seems he thinks that if he screams my name he'll get fed quicker!


 Your welcome...Liz.. :wink: Teddy actually says your name....how cute......he is very smart...LOL :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Pam actually it can be pretty annoying! He is the one with the loudest voice and he will do it continually til he gets fed...and he can go on for HOURS maybe it is just me but I swear it does sound like he says my name.....I think that he thinks that if he does that he'll get my attention :slapfloor: Which it has worked so I guess he is pretty smart!


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

Liz, it's been a while since I've been on and seen pics of your goats, so it was nice to see such handsome and happy guys!!! They are absolutely beautiful, as usual, and look like great daddies :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww, Thanks Emily :hug: 

How are your boys?


----------

